# Great Dog Crate Sale at Tuesday Morning



## Born In Boston (Apr 23, 2010)

We're picking up our puppy in the middle of January and found that Tuesday Morning is having a fantastic sale on crates this weekend. We got a black wire 42" with divider for $45.00. 

We're in L.A. and I'm not sure if Tuesday Morning--which is a "seconds" type of store with a really eclectic mix of stuff--is nation-wide, but I thought it was a great price for a crate and wanted to pass it along.

Not sure if this is the right forum--if not, my apologies, and please feel free to move...


----------

